# Can anyone id this Clausing?



## markba633csi (Mar 19, 2017)

Saw this for sale- is it a model 100?  Mk1 or Mk2?  no idea
1940s I was told.  Can't seem to find any info on it.
Mark S.
	

		
			
		

		
	






looks like a mess- lot of stuff missing, supposed to be a 12x36


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 22, 2017)

Pretty good, Mark. So far you've stumped our panel. That doesn't happen too often!


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Mark.
Sure has my vote as a mkII.  MkII had strait line of gear box holes and the MkIII had a V shaped line on the gear box. Of course the MKI did not come with the quick change gear box. 
CH


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks guys- I'm supposed to be getting some better pics this weekend,  I'll post em.  I don't think the seller is very knowledgeable but I'll ask if she has any history on it. They are asking 750$ which I think is high considering the whole rear countershaft section is missing and there's essentially no tooling, no side covers and who knows how much wear it has.
Interesting though.
Mark S.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 24, 2017)

There are much better ones on the east coast , some in the same price range. All apart in my opinion it's not worth that much. I'd offer half and not go over $450.00. But I'm always willing to wait for the one that says HEY I'm worth it. With out all the parts and extra tooling just no value , to me anyway.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2017)

If someone needed one for parts, I could see some value.  I doubt I'll even drive up to see it.
MS


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry I'm late. Looks very much like my 111. Top cover, countershaft, clutch, etc is missing. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 28, 2017)

Apparently someone bought it, I never did get any more pix.  Oh well.  I thought the gearbox looked different than yours Will?  I saw the broken lever.  But yes the headstock looked the same as yours
Mark S.


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 29, 2017)

I swapped out my apron for a later one too, but my older one looks just like the photo.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 29, 2017)

My gear train is a bit different too.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------

